# Which Crane Hi6



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Which Crane Hi6 am I looking for. I am looking for one with a dual stage rev limiter or something similiar. Can someone give me a heads up, thanks.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I have always used MSD ignition boxes. I prefer the Digital 6. It has a built in 2 step, rev limiter and has a total voltage output idential to the 7AL2.

http://www.store.yahoo.com/sr20performance/msddigital6.html


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Word has it louis the Cranes work better than MSD in the classics. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9540&highlight=Crane


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

psshhgoesmysr20 said:


> *Which Crane Hi6 am I looking for. I am looking for one with a dual stage rev limiter or something similiar. Can someone give me a heads up, thanks. *


Get the Hi-6DSR.

Mike


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Part# 270-6000-6424 for DSR.

I think LX92 is the coil of choice. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

laterz...Jody


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Wrong Hi-6?*

Well, I bought the 6000-6445, it has the 6000-6440 Hi-6 and the LX 92 coil, did I buy the wrong thing then?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Wrong Hi-6?*



turbo91ser said:


> *Well, I bought the 6000-6445, it has the 6000-6440 Hi-6 and the LX 92 coil, did I buy the wrong thing then? *


The DSR has the two step built in.

Mike


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Thanks guys appreciate the help.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: Wrong Hi-6?*



turbo91ser said:


> *Well, I bought the 6000-6445, it has the 6000-6440 Hi-6 and the LX 92 coil, did I buy the wrong thing then? *


I don't know the answer to that, Jon...anyone else...Mike?

laterz...Jody


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

The main thing is you want a the digital crane igntion. If you go inductive which crane sells as well there wont be as much benifet.
Just make sure the crane is "digital" . I have the dsr and its good ,
appears to run better all around that with the 6a. Although the 6a was decent too but crane is better.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

I'll be getting the Crane Hi 6 DSR with the PS 92 coil.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Any good deals on that, psshh? Or just regular price from Jeg's?

Is the PS92 coil the one we need for B13? How's that different from the LX92?

Thanks...Jody


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

1fastser said:


> *Any good deals on that, psshh? Or just regular price from Jeg's?
> 
> Is the PS92 coil the one we need for B13? How's that different from the LX92?
> 
> Thanks...Jody *


get the LX92.

Mike


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Difference in coils*

Well, I just got back from the Crane website and it seems as if the only difference between the 2 coils is the fact 1 has a polished bracket (ps92) and 1 has the black bracket (lx92).

www.cranecams.com

Jon


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Roger that. 

Thanks Jon.

laterz...Jody


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Here's what I found:

LX92 E-Core Coil *Lightweight, Low-Profile*, with Black Aluminum Bracket PN#730-0892 

PS92 E-Core Coil With Bright Nickel Bracket PN#730-0092


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

From what i remember is one of them has a little more superior performance. I think it was the one they considered the race coil.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Also from the Crane website (under HI6DSR): *"Must use Crane FireBall LX-92 coil Part Number 730-0892 for maximum ignition output. "*

laterz...Jody


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

Are there any problems with the factory tach not funtioning properly with the Hi6 and LX92 coil?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

blackb13 said:


> *Are there any problems with the factory tach not funtioning properly with the Hi6 and LX92 coil? *


Works fine and does not require a tach adaptor like MSD does.

Mike


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

So basically the LX92 and the PS 92 are the same thing with the exception the PS92 has an polished housing to it? That's the way it looks to me atleast.

Jody, IM getting the DSR brand new from a friend of mine for $275. and the PS 92 for $ 86. I have to see what he can get me an LX for.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Is your friend only selling one? I'll take one at that price. ($307.99 from Jeg's).

PS92 coil is $68.99 brand new from Jeg's. The LX92 is $59.99.

laterz...Jody


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

psshhgoesmysr20 said:


> *So basically the LX92 and the PS 92 are the same thing with the exception the PS92 has an polished housing to it? That's the way it looks to me atleast.
> 
> Jody, IM getting the DSR brand new from a friend of mine for $275. and the PS 92 for $ 86. I have to see what he can get me an LX for. *


Oh geez..... They look the same but they have different operating primary and secondary resistances. Some have tighter windings than another. 



Primary resistance
.43 ohms ps91
.20 ohms ps92

Secondary resistance
3.0 kohms
.82 kohms

Primary inductance
5.5 mH
1.9 mH

Secondary inductance
16 H
6.8 H

Leakage inductance
.32 mH
.14 mH

Turns ratio
54:1
60:1

Typical dimensions:
4-1/2”L x 3-1/2”W x 3-1/2”H, 2-3/4 lbs.


LX91 LX92 LX93
Primary resistance .42 ohms .23 ohms .11 ohms 

Secondary resistance 3.5 kohms .91 kohms .30 kohms 

Primary inductance 5.6mH 1.7 mH 1.4 mH 

Secondary inductance 16.4 H 5.7 H 3.5 H 

Leakage inductance .23 mH .14 mH .08 mH 

Turns ratio 54:1 60:1 50:1 

Typical dimensions: 3-3/4”L x 2-1/2”W x 3”H, 1-1/4 lbs.


Hope this helps you guys.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

So the LX 92 is the better of the two correct? 

Jody, my friend is selling the crane Hi6 DSR for 285. You can visit his website at www.prostreetonline.com Jegs has a better price on the coils though.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

LX92 is the preferred.

Thanks for the link psshh...

laterz...Jody


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Okay just got the DSR it's on it's way tomorrow, I'll be picking up the LX92 shortly. Almost got all the parts I need to complete my project.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Only saw MSD stuff on your friend's website but I'll send him an email when I'm ready. Between Christmas, my wife's birthday on Sunday, and this turbo project, I'm just about bone-dry.

laterz...Jody


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

psshhgoesmysr20 said:


> *Okay just got the DSR it's on it's way tomorrow, I'll be picking up the LX92 shortly. Almost got all the parts I need to complete my project. *



I can keep your DSR warm on my 94 se-r until you get back, otherwise it will just collect dust. =P


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

LOL good one Larry, I thought you already had a DSR? Hey Jody, he doesn't have them on his site as you already stated, but if you email him tell him you were refered by Mike Collins, he will hook it up, just be sure to give him the part number.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Cool, thanks.

Jody

mmm...Tom Collins...I'm thirsty now


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

psshhgoesmysr20 said:


> *LOL good one Larry, I thought you already had a DSR? Hey Jody, he doesn't have them on his site as you already stated, but if you email him tell him you were refered by Mike Collins, he will hook it up, just be sure to give him the part number. *


Mike , I do have one on the turbo car but my stock 94 is begining its not so stock life =)


----------

